# In memory of my Wolfe



## Bill in California (Jun 5, 2008)

Just put down my best friend Wolfe after nearly 13 years of friendship, trust and loyalty. Wolfe developed Degenerative Mylopathy over a year ago and recently he was diagnosed with an anal sac carcinoma. He finally stopped eating and didn't want to take his evening walks. It seemed like it was time. Here's to German Sheppard's across the universe........


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know it really hurts to lose a much loved pupster!!!








Rest in Peace Wolfe!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that
brought tears to my eyes. 
You need anything please feel free to let me know 
my heart goes out to you.

Rest in Peace Wolfe


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss of Wolfe. Remember th good times that your guys had together because in 13 years there should have been a lot of those. No matter how long they live, it is never long enough. 








Wolfe


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.








Wolfe


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

im sorry for your loss. =(


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I share your grief and sense of loss. The greatest comfort I have is knowing that each dog knew love, the best care I could possibly provide, and, when it was time, the end of suffering. What I've been given in return is the experience of unconditional companionship and devotion.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

In memory of Wolfe -









I am so glad you came here to share this. Such a loss is never easy, but you found your way to people who share your giref and care.

Hugs.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

So sorry........


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm sorry. You had a great buddy there for 13 years, and you took your friendship to the ultimate level when you did not allow him to suffer. All dogs should be cared for this way.







Wolfe


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I know how cruel DM is.

It's so hard, but you saw his need and did what was best for Wolfe.

I know he left you with wonderful memories.


----------



## Bill in California (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind messages during this time of grief. It has been helpful to hear back from other GSD owners....My Wolfe will always be with me... Thank you all again.


----------

